
How green are biofuels? - pg
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/dayart/20080503/biofuels_compare.gif
======
maw
Is it true that switchgrass doesn't compete with food production? That is, is
it really possible to grow and harvest it on land that isn't currently used by
crops at a scale that makes it worthwhile?

------
okeumeni
The big problems I see with biofuel are waste management and chemicals usage.

